# New cockatiel owner, my birds first day



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Although my parents had cockatiels when I was younger, this is my first time having one on while living on my own, so Im a bit unsure and nervous for the little guy. I know that my bird is an young hand fed male and he seems healthy. Since I brought him home four hours ago he has eaten and explored his cage. I've held him once and he even let me pet him a bit!
I had originally placed his cage in my bedroom but I soon realized that I only go in there if im sleeping. So I figured it would be best for him to be out in the living room where I am most of the time? He seems more nervous since i've moved him out there however, and he is kinda shaking.
Im also concerned about my cat bothering him out here, right now he's kinda low to the ground, and ive already had to chase my cat away.
Overall I think he'd be safer in my room, but he'd also be more lonely.
Advice?


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

First of all I'd teach your cat that you cant touch that.
We had to do that with our BIRD DOGS. Lol, that was fun >>
And I dunno if you cat becomes a problem or a risk to the bird then I would move him into your room and then maybe sit on your laptop if you have one on your bed when your online or something?

Usually it takes a bird a few days to adjust so if you notice he's not eating thats alright, he will eat when he's hungry too.

Just take it slow. And if you notice any problems speak to a vet.


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Mostly im just wondering if its best for him to be where the action is, or be in my room were I will visit him when I can.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Great crew here!  

I would suggest that if you have noticed your bird more comfortable in your bedroom, to put him back in there. Just make a point to spend time with him. The cat is more than likely the issue. He's probably never seen one before. Below is a helpful thread about birds and other animals. We look forward to seeing pics too! 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104


----------



## shannonnoel (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah I definately think he was more comfortable in my room, and it made me feel like he was a bit safer in there. I'll just spend as much time in there as I can. Thanks again! I'll definately have more questions soon im sure


----------

